# Best Vane for 3D???



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

What do you guys feel is the best vane for shooting 3D. I'm shooting X-cutters and may be going to Pro 22's. What have you had the best results with. Let's hear your opinions. Thanks guys.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've used 2" VaneTec vanes in the past with good luck. This season I'm using Blazer X2's on my HT4's and I'm very happy with them so far.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

duravane 3D 1.8 and 2.3's... have 1.8's on HT'4s... have 2.3 on HT-2's


----------



## pcbs2006 (Feb 9, 2010)

AAE 1.5" Shield Cut. I shoot this vane on my X Cutters I find they work very well with minimal drag in the wind. My buddiess shooting the XCutter shoot the AAE Max Hunter for even more steering.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

ill always stick with the tried and true blazers they are great.


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been using the mini blazers for the last 3 years and have great luck with them


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

clemsongrad said:


> duravane 3D 1.8 and 2.3's... have 1.8's on HT'4s... have 2.3 on HT-2's


duravanes nuff said


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I have 2.3 duravanes with a rh helical on my goldtip ultralight 22's seems to be working good so far.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I doubt you'll find a 'best', just a lot of opinions of what works for others. Most likely any vane you can get to stick would do the job....

Personally I'm shooting Vanetec SuperSpine Fitas which are lowpro, short and not as stiff as the Blazers x-vanes i tried out.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have been shooting 2" fusion on my xcutters the last 2 years.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I shot an ultra stiff arrow (.300) at low poundage (62#) w/Blazer X2s last year and wasn't happy w/their flight...I'm trying ultra stiff arrows again (.300) at lower poundage (63#) but shooting full Blazers this year and like everything so far. I'm shooting an Alpha Elite though, so if I ever increase arrow size I'll have to find another vane to use, cause w/the GT22's I'm shooting and the full Blazers I think I'm at about max overall diameter to clear my shoot thru riser. Good luck.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Is anybody using FOBs for 3d? I know you would need almost one per shot if you had tight groups. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I like just bout any bohning vane for their durability. favorite for me is the x vanes 1.5 shield cut. its all an opinion tho.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Mini Blazers in dark colors........

G


----------



## mathewspimp (Aug 21, 2006)

X2 for good ol blazers


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Randy Ulmer suggests what I use... I'm very pleased with them....

AAE MAX using 3 degree helical.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Flex Fletch 1.75". heh


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I am using 2" Blazers. I have a bunch of them right now. If I were going to change vanes, I'd try the Flex Fletch Silent Knights or the Vanetec 2.88 Swift Series. The Fusions are good, but not as durable as I like. I am shooting Easton FullBores. I am fletching the Blazers straight with offset.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudbug82 (Jan 23, 2011)

1.75" shield cut X vanes have done very well for me!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Shulion said:


> What do you guys feel is the best vane for shooting 3D. I'm shooting X-cutters and may be going to Pro 22's. What have you had the best results with. Let's hear your opinions. Thanks guys.


Best vane is a personal perference. Bow set up good and vanes just help finish overall accuracy. I've tried plenty, but I like Bohnings X vane 1 3/4" Shield cut and then the Blazer 2.




GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Is anybody using FOBs for 3d? I know you would need almost one per shot if you had tight groups. Just curious. Thanks


FOBS are illegal in ASA events.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm using regular Blazers in my X-Jammer 27 PROs and they work great. I've used them for the past 3 years and have had good luck. When I use CXL's, I've used mini blazers with good success. I've also shot Nano-Pros with 1.75" X vanes. The nanos with the x vanes are the most accurate, best flying arrow that I've ever shot.


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

Many good vanes out there but i really like duravanes!!


----------



## SunRy's Archery (Jan 17, 2012)

X 2 vane


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

X2 vane, and AAE MAX PM 20 shield......
did you try get this vanes right helical, I will try, what jig will be best....
do you have Pics of right helical with this vanes


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

187 flexfletch, or 175 xvanes


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

1.8 duravanes.


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just dropped the blazers on my CE Bluestreaks and switched to duravane 3d 2.3's on Easton fatboys. That will be my 2012 3d arrow vane combo!


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

what is with new CE CXL pro, does it wort that money.


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

BERKUTMAKS said:


> X2 vane, and AAE MAX PM 20 shield......
> did you try get this vanes right helical, I will try, what jig will be best....
> do you have Pics of right helical with this vanes


Pics of right helical with this vanes 
PLEASE


----------

